# Things are quiet on the Europe board....



## hibbeln (Feb 16, 2012)

....so where is everyone going?  Or researching going?
I know you all have amazing trips in the works!


----------



## Conan (Feb 16, 2012)

Scotland in June (Hilton Craigendarroch)

Greece in September, and I'm starting to worry we may find general strikes or worse when we get there (Candia Park Village Crete, Anezina Village Paros, then Nafplion and Athens on our own)


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 16, 2012)

hibbeln said:


> ....so where is everyone going?  Or researching going?
> I know you all have amazing trips in the works!



Scotland in June as well. Have a lot to do in preparation! Will start working on that next month.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 16, 2012)

We are giving it a rest. We were in Europe 3 times last year so we'll go somewhere else for a while. I'm thinking S. America. The Greece- and to a lesser degree Italian and Spanish/Portuguese- economic situation is a concern, but not enough to change already-made plans.

Even the Europeans are lying low. The deep freeze- even snow in Rome and Naples last week has everyone cocooning and not posting on TUG.

Jim


----------



## PStreet1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Spain in April/May.


----------



## jlwquilter (Feb 16, 2012)

Doing summer in Europe this year:

June - Dublin Ireland at Fitzpatrick Castle, London (have request in with SFX but have hotel back up rezzies), Barnsdale near Oakham  at Barnsdale Country Club, Newcastle with friends.

July - no timeshares but going to Barcelona and Mardid for a week each and then 2 weeks in Paris.

All with my DD who will be just 13. DH will be around for work for 2 of the England weeks. I may not make it out alive! Or she might not. 

I have a little planning done but ALOT more to do. I need to get on it soon.


----------



## KevJan (Feb 16, 2012)

We are going to Scotland as well, but in September. Never been there so need reports when you get back. We are staying at the Moness Country Club. Just returned from a Southern Caribbean Cruise which was wonderful to get out of the cold. Next month we are heading to Australia for the first time. During the summer months we will be in the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 16, 2012)

Annual visit to The Allen House in Oct. 

Also hoping for the typical Cheap Business Class fares to Europe around Thanksgiving time. For the past three years I have made a trip the Friday after Thanksgiving for a short week.

Cheers


----------



## moonstone (Feb 16, 2012)

I wish *we* were going somewhere in Europe this year but nooo - sending DS & future daughter-in law to Italy for their honeymoon in August. We cashed in some airmiles for their airfare + 3 nights in Rome (came as a package) as their wedding gift. I gave up looking for a timeshare ages ago (the kids didnt want to be 'out in the boondocks') and I'm now researching hotels for the rest of their first week in Rome (also our treat). Their only requirements are a private bathroom, double or queen bed not singles , air conditioning and easy walk to public transit. They are on their own for the following 9 days and are trying to decide on Florence or Venice or a few days in each (no timeshares available in those cities either!).
DH keeps telling them to pack a tent!
~Diane


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 17, 2012)

*There for a month*

2012: We start with 3 nites in Rome, then board the Celebrity Silhouette for a 12 day cruise, followed by a week at Chateau du Maulmont in France, an overnite in Versailles, then taking the Thalys train to Brussels for 3 nites there before flying home.

2013- I'd like to visit South Africa using 3 weeks of timeshares, but DH not too excited- tells me to visit the zoo if I want to see the big 5


----------



## Laurie (Feb 17, 2012)

*I wish!*

If anyone's going to England at end of July, here are some headliners so far for the Cambridge Folk Festival, July 26-29:

Joan Armatrading
Loreena McKennitt
June Tabor & Oyster Band
Clannad (original members)
Nic Jones
Billy Bragg, celebrating Woody Guthrie's 100th birthday


----------



## PStreet1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Our last trip to Rome, we rented an apartment and were very pleased with the experience.  We were one block from the Roman wall and about two blocks from the bus stop, maybe three blocks from the subway.  We had a delightful landlady who invited us to her (absolutely beautiful) home for tea and then took us on a night-time tour of Rome.  We were in a "regular" neighborhood, safe at all hours, great view-----and cheap.  You might have a look at rentals on VRBO or other sites.


----------



## Bwolf (Feb 17, 2012)

Got a request in for 2013 for Devon and Cornwall.  Not sure if we'll get an exchange.


----------



## abbekit (Feb 17, 2012)

PStreet1 said:


> Our last trip to Rome, we rented an apartment and were very pleased with the experience.  We were one block from the Roman wall and about two blocks from the bus stop, maybe three blocks from the subway.  We had a delightful landlady who invited us to her (absolutely beautiful) home for tea and then took us on a night-time tour of Rome.  We were in a "regular" neighborhood, safe at all hours, great view-----and cheap.  You might have a look at rentals on VRBO or other sites.




I also recommend renting in Rome.  We had a small loft apartment just steps away from the Piazza Navona.  Top floor with no lift but we didn,t mind that. There are lots of nice apartments to rent in Rome.  Check out the Slow Travel website for recommendations.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 17, 2012)

Another heading to Ireland this year . . . two weeks in late April/early May.

We were only able to get a timeshare for the second week in the Connemara/Galway area.  We'll be using a mix of self-catering, castle and B&B for the rest of the nights.

P.S.  I have to say I was surprised how how affordable self-catering cottages are there.  We paid $400 for five nights for a 2BR cottage, which worked out to be less expensive had we been able to exchange in via RCI (MF+ExcFee).


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 17, 2012)

beejaybeeohio said:


> 2013- I'd like to visit South Africa using 3 weeks of timeshares, but DH not too excited- tells me to visit the zoo if I want to see the big 5



Having done a safari this past year, I can say you'll have a great time if you make it.  SA is on my "wish list" too but my DH has little to no interest in Africa and all that traveling there entails.


----------



## JudyH (Feb 17, 2012)

Baltic cruise in August, ending with a few days in Paris.  I am so excited.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 18, 2012)

PStreet1 said:


> Our last trip to Rome, we rented an apartment and were very pleased with the experience.  We were one block from the Roman wall and about two blocks from the bus stop, maybe three blocks from the subway.  We had a delightful landlady who invited us to her (absolutely beautiful) home for tea and then took us on a night-time tour of Rome.  We were in a "regular" neighborhood, safe at all hours, great view-----and cheap.  You might have a look at rentals on VRBO or other sites.





abbekit said:


> I also recommend renting in Rome.  We had a small loft apartment just steps away from the Piazza Navona.  Top floor with no lift but we didn,t mind that. There are lots of nice apartments to rent in Rome.  Check out the Slow Travel website for recommendations.



We have reserved a huge penthouse apt. thru VRBO (also listed on HomeAway)- two terraces, 3 bedroom, 3 bath on Via Giulia near Ponte Sisto and Campo di Fiore for 280 euro per nite which will be divided by 6!  Cancelled our booking at Residenza Canali, where we had stayed before and loved our terrace room, but that room was priced at 195 E/nite - cash discount rate.  It will be very nice to have a spacious apartment and it's located in the area we prefer.

*A caveat about VRBO listings*- My first inquiry about a different apt. was answered instantly and the 3 nites we needed were available.  Although the VRBO listing said PayPal was accepted, I was informed by the respondent that I needed to send a wire transfer of 100E to secure the booking. Before I did, I received an email from the actual owner saying the apt. was not available one of the nites I needed.  This was followed shortly by an email from VRBO that indicated the listing has been compromised.

The apt we have booked utilized PayPal for the deposit and I have communicated with the owner who has provided her phone #.  However, even her listing was hacked because several months after making our reservation, an email from VRBO informed me that her listing had been compromised as well!!  

Just be cautious before you make any payment to a VRBO listing, but particularly those in Italy, as there are definitely some sophisiticated hackers at work!


----------



## kiyotaka (Feb 18, 2012)

London (5 nites), Brussels (2), Nuremberg (2), western Austria (7, t/s stay in Schloss Grubhof), Munich (3, during Okt Fest). We'll be renting a car during 7 days in Austria and intend to do many day trips. Any ideas?


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 18, 2012)

kiyotaka said:


> London (5 nites), Brussels (2), Nuremberg (2), western Austria (7, t/s stay in Schloss Grubhof), Munich (3, during Okt Fest). We'll be renting a car during 7 days in Austria and intend to do many day trips. Any ideas?



Austria Ideas- Grossglockner highway, Swarovski Crystal World in Wattens, Salzburg, Innsbruck and the Konigsee which is just over the German border.
We like hiking and enjoyed going up the gondola from Maria Alm and walking to Cafe Jufen for a meal accompanied by music and our grandsons loved their petting farm.  I'm sure there are similar walks from Schloss Grubhof.


----------



## abdibile (Feb 19, 2012)

January Ski: Mondi Bellevue, Bad Gastein, Austria had great snow!

April: La Quinta at La Manga, South/East Spain

July: Marriott VIllage Ile de France near Disneyland Paris


----------



## kiyotaka (Feb 19, 2012)

Thinking of doing Neuschwanstein/Hohenschwangau, Wieskirche, Oberamergau & Linderhof Castle, total of 300 miles in 1 day, , ,  wondering it is doable. Estimated time spent at each location N/H (2 hrs), W (30 mins), O (1 hr), L (1 hr) + total driving (7 hrs), total of 11.5 hrs. Leave Schloss Grubhof @ 8 am after b/f, pack lunch & eat dinner after the day trip. If this is too ambitious, how could we break up the itinerary?


----------



## PStreet1 (Feb 19, 2012)

beejaybeeohio said:


> We have reserved a huge penthouse apt. thru VRBO (also listed on HomeAway)- two terraces, 3 bedroom, 3 bath on Via Giulia near Ponte Sisto and Campo di Fiore for 280 euro per nite which will be divided by 6!  Cancelled our booking at Residenza Canali, where we had stayed before and loved our terrace room, but that room was priced at 195 E/nite - cash discount rate.  It will be very nice to have a spacious apartment and it's located in the area we prefer.
> 
> *A caveat about VRBO listings*- My first inquiry about a different apt. was answered instantly and the 3 nites we needed were available.  Although the VRBO listing said PayPal was accepted, I was informed by the respondent that I needed to send a wire transfer of 100E to secure the booking. Before I did, I received an email from the actual owner saying the apt. was not available one of the nites I needed.  This was followed shortly by an email from VRBO that indicated the listing has been compromised.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you found a good one!  We've never been displeased with renting an apartment.  Many of them have only a two night minimum.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 19, 2012)

kiyotaka said:


> Thinking of doing Neuschwanstein/Hohenschwangau, Wieskirche, Oberamergau & Linderhof Castle, total of 300 miles in 1 day, , ,  wondering it is doable. Estimated time spent at each location N/H (2 hrs), W (30 mins), O (1 hr), L (1 hr) + total driving (7 hrs), total of 11.5 hrs. Leave Schloss Grubhof @ 8 am after b/f, pack lunch & eat dinner after the day trip. If this is too ambitious, how could we break up the itinerary?



Not really especially given the amount of time you may spend in cue to get into any of these very popular locations.

As I recall when I vacationed in this area, we took a couple of escorted tours from our TS resort and N/H was it's own tour day.  We did Oberamergau as part of another tour day.

Not sure how many local experts may be here on TUG, so you may want to venture over to Trip Advisor and the Germany Forum for some input.  There will be local destination experts who will be able to give you some very practical real-life experience assistance.


----------



## PClapham (Feb 19, 2012)

We have a week scheduled for southern Portugal followed by a week in Southern Spain- May 10-28.

Anitak


----------



## hibbeln (Feb 23, 2012)

That sounds like too long of a day and too many sights.  
We stayed in the Garmisch-Partenkirchen area (timeshare, easy to get in the summer) and did Neusch, Hohen, Ettal Monastery & Weiskirche in one day, Linderhof a different day (but we were close by).  Ended up skipping Oberammergau because we just didn't really care (all the villages are adorable).
What we found was that we were surprised how long it took to get from Point A to Point B sometimes.  Not so much on the country roads (which are pretty much what you expect), but on the autobahns.  From GAP to Berchtesgaden took us a loooong 3 hours of driving mostly because we accidently hit the first day of summer break for German schools and the autobahn between Munich and Berchtesgaden was a parking lot.  A different day we drove from GAP to Salzburg and while traffic was lighter it was still a long drive.  We had kids with us and you kind of hate to coop them up in the back seat (in this case, squashed in with Grandpa) for half the day.  The drive BACK in the dark and a pouring rain storm while we were all dead tired was a tough one (especially for DH who was driving).

Your itinerary is totally do-able, but add in a night at a cheap zimmer so you will actually ENJOY it.  Over 1 day it's probably not possible, spread over 2 it will be pleasant.


----------



## K&PFitz (Feb 23, 2012)

Thinking about Ireland in June or July.  Will probably book this weekend, if the boss approves a couple weeks off.  We'll use points for the Westin Dublin for a few nights, then B&Bs after that, as we'll be driving here and there.


----------



## Christie (Feb 23, 2012)

*Allen House - 2 weeks end of November*

We do internal exchanges for these weeks at Allen House each year and usually add a long weekend somewhere else on our own.  Last year Istanbul (wonderful), this year Paris.  PLEASE let me know what cheap business class airfares you found the Friday after Thanksgiving so I can plan for next year.  This year we are depleting all of our BA "Avios" points for round trip business but the total taxes for both of us are almost $2000!


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 24, 2012)

Christie said:


> PLEASE let me know what cheap business class airfares you found the Friday after Thanksgiving so I can plan for next year.  This year we are depleting all of our BA "Avios" points for round trip business but the total taxes for both of us are almost $2000!



I have booked r/t biz class Tix on Delta (and have seen similar fares on AA) for between $2200 and $2500 a person all in from The USA to Europe for the last two years. The catch is you leave the Friday after Thanksgiving and must return the next Wednesday. Stay a day longer and the fare doubles.  

The way to avoid the big tax bite is to NOT leave from the UK.  If your destination is in the UK, get an open jaw to the UK, take a LCC or Eurostar to the continent and return to the states from there.

Cheers


----------



## zora (Feb 27, 2012)

The way to avoid the big tax bite is to NOT leave from the UK.  If your destination is in the UK, get an open jaw to the UK, take a LCC or Eurostar to the continent and return to the states from there.

What kind of tax are you referring to?


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 27, 2012)

zora said:


> The way to avoid the big tax bite is to NOT leave from the UK.  If your destination is in the UK, get an open jaw to the UK, take a LCC or Eurostar to the continent and return to the states from there.
> 
> What kind of tax are you referring to?



The UK instituted a departure tax under the Labor Government that was claimed to be for "green" purposes.  It has been continued by the current Tory / Liberal coalition since everyone knows it was really just a revenue raiser despite claims it was to " help save the planet". It is for departures only and varies by length of flight. 

As an example, my business class FF tix last year would cost me over $700 in taxes leaving from Heathrow vs less than $100 leaving from the continent to the States, IIRC.  

Just check the total price including all taxes and fees before buying a return to the states. 

Cheers


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 27, 2012)

Last time I checked, the lowest taxes on TATL flights were from Dublin, and you can always get cheap flights there from the UK or Aer Lingus or RyanAir, and I would recomment the former.

Germany has recently added a departure tax, to help pay for the Greek bailout, but it is much less than the UK's.  France has had a departure tax to pay for Third World social programs (why should air travellers shoulder this????) which predates the UK tax but is MUCH smaller.  The Netherlands briefly implemented a large ''save the planet'' air ticket tax like the UK, but their airports got slammed by so many passengers booking away from them that they repealed it.




x3 skier said:


> The UK instituted a departure tax under the Labor Government that was claimed to be for "green" purposes.  It has been continued by the current Tory / Liberal coalition since everyone knows it was really just a revenue raiser despite claims it was to " help save the planet". It is for departures only and varies by length of flight.
> 
> As an example, my business class FF tix last year would cost me over $700 in taxes leaving from Heathrow vs less than $100 leaving from the continent to the States, IIRC.
> 
> ...


----------



## hibbeln (Feb 28, 2012)

Explains why I find my cheapest flights transitting through Amsterdam (and sometimes Paris).


----------



## zora (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you!  We're not planning to visit UK until summer 2013 and I'm just starting my research.  All of your help is extremely valuable.


----------

